# awww, why do they have to get old!??



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

My lil Riki is a foxyX mongrel. She was my first dog, who I got as a 6 month old pup from the local SPCA. I'm not a "little dog" sort of person, but when you're 13 and and desperate for your own dog, and you've been told you can have a little dog, or no dog, you agree to having a little dog! LOL!

Riki was 11 years old in august.

I found a lump on her last week.... 

She's not what I'd call "old", especially for a terrier, but she's grey around the face now, and the lump really sent it home that my lil nutter is getting oldER! 

Luckily I work right next door to an amazing vet clinic, so I got her booked in and got the lump removed within about 5 days of spotting it. It was only a fatty lump, but it wasn't encapsulated so it took a fair bit of disecting out, and has meant they had to leave a bit of a hole! I'm so glad I got it removed asap rather than wait and have it get bigger so she'd end up with an even bigger hole! lol.

And so my lil girl has 5 stitches on her and a big ol shaved patch! heh









Of course she's a terrier and doesn't know what the fuss was about, I'm trying to keep her a little quieter until I take the stitches out, but trying to keep her quiet is like blowing gently in the face of a charging rhino. lol. You certainly wouldn't know she's 11 except by the greying face 

It's hard to think that one day she WILL be old, and that "the" day will come. Why oh why do our babies have to get older!?? *sigh* She's a nutter, and has been a little wearing on the nerves at times over the years (hey, who said terriers were an easy breed??!) but she was my FIRST dog, and ya know nothing will ever be able to take that spot again...

Now sit down and shut up till those stitches are out!

FD


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Awww sweet. Dogs are such a joy but the worst part of loving them is that their lives are so much shorter than ours.  I hope you have many, many more years with your darling girl!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

HUGS! I have an 11yr old Maltese and Dudley, the dog I grew up with is 14. Dudley has really slowed down in the last couple of years and has to have supplements for his joints. If Dudley goes off somewhere to sleep and doesn't immediatly come when called, our hearts skip a beat. I worry about Bailey all the time, he's adopted and I wonder if he could be older. I was told 1yr when I had him neutered, but who knows. It's hard watching them slow down. Your girl is super cute, btw!


----------

